# What is your Star rating.



## Da real G (Mar 25, 2018)

Newbie here on the forum.
1 year and a half on uber. 5000+ rides. My rating is 4.97. as of 3.25.18, which i think is good. I do Lyft too and my rating is much worse lol. wait for it... its 4.6 but only 34 rides. Those 34 rides was in the beginning when i signed up for both and i figure i would try both of them out and decided to just stay with uber. I still log in to lyft every now and again. But i dont go online. I did have a pax threaten to punch me in lyft and i think that was what made me quit lyft And just do uber.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Congrats on your hi Uber rating.


----------



## Da real G (Mar 25, 2018)

Do you drive?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Da real G said:


> Do you drive?


Yes, I am somewhere over 9,000 rides between the two.

Uber rating 4.91-4.92.

Lyft fluctuates between 4.70 and 4.98.


----------



## Da real G (Mar 25, 2018)

Those are great rating as well. I think of ratings as a social experiment. Think about it, this number represent what someone thinks about you or you think about them after just meeting that person for 5 mins+. 1 represent i think you suck at life i dont like you. 5 represent i think your a good guy u can be my line jumper at the supermarket. lol


----------



## Simbamarara (Dec 18, 2017)

Da real G said:


> Newbie here on the forum.
> 1 year and a half on uber. 5000+ rides. My rating is 4.97. as of 3.25.18, which i think is good. I do Lyft too and my rating is much worse lol. wait for it... its 4.6 but only 34 rides. Those 34 rides was in the beginning when i signed up for both and i figure i would try both of them out and decided to just stay with uber. I still log in to lyft every now and again. But i dont go online. I did have a pax threaten to punch me in lyft and i think that was what made me quit lyft And just do uber.


My ratings fluctuates


----------



## ste (Mar 2, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Yes, I am somewhere over 9,000 rides between the two.
> 
> Uber rating 4.91-4.92.
> 
> Lyft fluctuates between 4.70 and 4.98.


Uber takes in to account your last 500, lyft your last 100 then averages it.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Da real G said:


> Newbie here on the forum.
> 1 year and a half on uber. 5000+ rides. My rating is 4.97. as of 3.25.18, which i think is good. I do Lyft too and my rating is much worse lol. wait for it... its 4.6 but only 34 rides. Those 34 rides was in the beginning when i signed up for both and i figure i would try both of them out and decided to just stay with uber. I still log in to lyft every now and again. But i dont go online. I did have a pax threaten to punch me in lyft and i think that was what made me quit lyft And just do uber.


Why would you only do one platform especially if your signed up for both? You should be using both platforms to your benefit doing just one is probably costing you money.


----------



## Da real G (Mar 25, 2018)

Well, it is my prerogative to just be on the Uber platform. I find it counter productive to do both and you cannot lose money that you never had. It's not like I'm 2 people and have two cars. Both platform have their promotion to keep the drivers on so it's either your gonna make$500 on both or a $1000 on either. Last week i made $1150 on uber @5 1/2 days, I'm content with that. Plus no matter how you cut it uber still has two third of the market.


----------



## Bazinga57 (Oct 2, 2017)

So tonight I see my rating is 4.95. Then as I'm viewing it, it changes to 4.94. Amount of overall rated rides or number of 5 star ratings didn't change,,, so what's up with that? Have not driven since Saturday. Any thoughts?


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Bazinga57 said:


> So tonight I see my rating is 4.95. Then as I'm viewing it, it changes to 4.94. Amount of overall rated rides or number of 5 star ratings didn't change,,, so what's up with that? Have not driven since Saturday. Any thoughts?


Mine does that all of the time too. I recently got a 2-star rating that was dragging me down, then suddenly it disappeared even though I haven't done 500 more trips.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

lifetime trips: 2531
lifetime rated trips: 1586
5* rated trips: 1487

5* = 98%
4* = 2%
3* =0%
2* =0%
1* =0%

4.98* rating.

I must be doing something wrong.... haha I ONLY work drunk hours Saturday nights.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Donshonda said:


> lifetime trips: 2531
> lifetime rated trips: 1586
> 5* rated trips: 1487
> 
> ...


You are a superstar, D!

How about a screenshot of those numbers?


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Mista T said:


> You are a superstar, D!
> 
> How about a screenshot of those numbers?


Ask and ye shall receive :


----------



## JDJDrama (Jun 5, 2017)

Donshonda said:


> lifetime trips: 2531
> lifetime rated trips: 1586
> 5* rated trips: 1487
> 
> ...


Where do u drive? I'm in Vegas and only about %40 of Pax take time to rate. Been that way since day 1 - a year ago


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

JDJDrama said:


> Where do u drive? I'm in Vegas and only about %40 of Pax take time to rate. Been that way since day 1 - a year ago


My avatar info has my location in it  I think I did the math right... about 63% of my riders have rated me.... No idea why its so high. 80% of the time its drunk college kids on Saturday night. I have a '15 Honda pilot (XL trips mostly) with all the goodies. I provide chargers and Aux cord, Nothing else. they seem to have a good time. tips are good as well...


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Da real G said:


> Newbie here on the forum.
> 1 year and a half on uber. 5000+ rides. My rating is 4.97. as of 3.25.18, which i think is good. I do Lyft too and my rating is much worse lol. wait for it... its 4.6 but only 34 rides. Those 34 rides was in the beginning when i signed up for both and i figure i would try both of them out and decided to just stay with uber. I still log in to lyft every now and again. But i dont go online. I did have a pax threaten to punch me in lyft and i think that was what made me quit lyft And just do uber.


Lyft 4.94 across 160 trips.....

4.81 on Uber.

Lyft passengers seem to be easier to please where I live and I think it's because how much newer the area is compared to the rest of town.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Bazinga57 said:


> Amount of overall rated rides or number of 5 star ratings didn't change,,, so what's up with that


Could be as simple as, a previous rider changed their rating.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Donshonda said:


> lifetime trips: 2531
> lifetime rated trips: 1586
> 5* rated trips: 1487
> 
> ...





Donshonda said:


> Ask and ye shall receive :
> 
> View attachment 218027
> View attachment 218028


Okay, so here's a question, how can one person have 98% 5*, 2% 4*, and zero % 3, 2, and 1*, and have a 4.98 rating, while I have the same exact percentages of stars, and have a 4.95 ?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Garbage in, garbage out. Whoever take(s) ridesharing ratings seriously lose(s).


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Okay, so here's a question, how can one person have 98% 5*, 2% 4*, and zero % 3, 2, and 1*, and have a 4.98 rating, while I have the same exact percentages of stars, and have a 4.95 ?
> View attachment 219535


Uber math


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Okay, so here's a question, how can one person have 98% 5*, 2% 4*, and zero % 3, 2, and 1*, and have a 4.98 rating, while I have the same exact percentages of stars, and have a 4.95 ?
> View attachment 219535


JUST A GUESS

Perhaps Uber excludes ratings via "driver protection" and does not show you the 1 stars, but mathematically they are still there and the algorithm is flawed.

I don't know, just speculation.


----------



## bawbq (Dec 12, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Okay, so here's a question, how can one person have 98% 5*, 2% 4*, and zero % 3, 2, and 1*, and have a 4.98 rating, while I have the same exact percentages of stars, and have a 4.95 ?
> View attachment 219535


I was stuck on 4.95 for weeks and jumped to 4.97 in 2 days. Got rid of the pesky 1% 1 stars










To answer the question, I guess we will get a varying number of 1,2,3 stars but won't show up as say 2/500 is less than half a percent.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Donshonda said:


> Ask and ye shall receive :
> 
> View attachment 218027
> View attachment 218028


And you think you have problems...LOL


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> Garbage in, garbage out. Whoever take(s) ridesharing ratings seriously lose(s).


Ratings may not be for everyone. BUT, if you want to get trips in the future, your rating will matter.

Uber is rolling out a new feature for riders. Soon a rider can request a driver based on his/her/it's rating. A rider, for example, can request a driver with a 4.95 rating or higher. If your rating is low, so will be the number of trips you get.

The idea makes sense. Any business wants to put their best foot forward. The better the driver & presentation....the better the chance that Uber will retain the rider long term.

The program will also help Uber weed out the crap drivers. No trips means = self deactivation.

Drive safe....


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Ratings may not be for everyone. BUT, if you want to get trips in the future, your rating will matter.
> 
> Uber is rolling out a new feature for riders. Soon a rider can request a driver based on his/her/it's rating. A rider, for example, can request a driver with a 4.95 rating or higher. If your rating is low, so will be the number of trips you get.
> 
> ...


I like that idea.

How do you suppose they will account for all the new drivers that start at 5.0?


----------



## bawbq (Dec 12, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Ratings may not be for everyone. BUT, if you want to get trips in the future, your rating will matter.
> 
> Uber is rolling out a new feature for riders. Soon a rider can request a driver based on his/her/it's rating. A rider, for example, can request a driver with a 4.95 rating or higher. If your rating is low, so will be the number of trips you get.
> 
> ...


Hopefully they only allow highly rated riders to request a highly rated driver.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I like that idea.
> 
> How do you suppose they will account for all the new drivers that start at 5.0?


I am not sure. My guess....Uber likes to give new drivers a leg up in the beginning. Thus the new folks will get an up front windfall and then let the chips fall where they may.

Drive safe


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

bawbq said:


> Hopefully they only allow highly rated riders to request a highly rated driver.


That would make sense.

I really don't look at the riders rating. I have had pains in the butt that have 5 stars and perfect riders with tips with low ratings.

Drive safe


----------



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

4.98 currently 
6300 lifetime trips 
Lowest rating I’ve had was 4.95 
Too bad this means nothing to Uber...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Okay, so here's a question, how can one person have 98% 5*, 2% 4*, and zero % 3, 2, and 1*, and have a 4.98 rating, while I have the same exact percentages of stars, and have a 4.95 ?
> View attachment 219535


uber may change your driver rating due to acceptance rate and/or cancellations.


----------



## Bazinga57 (Oct 2, 2017)

How do you know this?


----------



## uberdave2015 (May 8, 2018)

Here's a screenshot of my current ratings. But does it make me any more money? Nope! Anyone ever hear about the 6th star award? Does it still exist?


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

Uber 4.93
Lyft 4.82. **** lyft and there fùcked up rating system


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

4.94 on Uber with 3800 rides approaching
5.0 on Lyft with under 100 rides.

3 years on both platforms.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Da real G said:


> Well, it is my prerogative to just be on the Uber platform. I find it counter productive to do both and you cannot lose money that you never had. It's not like I'm 2 people and have two cars. Both platform have their promotion to keep the drivers on so it's either your gonna make$500 on both or a $1000 on either. Last week i made $1150 on uber @5 1/2 days, I'm content with that. Plus no matter how you cut it uber still has two third of the market.


I have driven about the same amount of rides than you, but I did my research on both companies and decided to just drive one. I chose the one company with the most demand. There were times when it was better to drive Lyft (high surge and Uber capping it) but that is the only benefit I have seen. You're spot on that we are one person with one car and it's not like it will increase our ability to take more rides.

My rating is 4.95 on Uber. I am 100% sure I would be deactivated quickly on Lyft as I simply don't put up with anything from riders. I believe the Lyft riders are Uber rejects that cannot get a ride on Uber.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

My guess is that Uber rating method is not simply the arithmetic average. They should have another type of algo to computer ratings. In any case it is a moving average, meaning that they remove the last rating in time when there is a new one today .


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> 4.94 on Uber with 3800 rides approaching
> 5.0 on Lyft with under 100 rides.
> 
> 3 years on both platforms.


You've been on Lyft for 3 years and have only accepted 100 rides?


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> You've been on Lyft for 3 years and have only accepted 100 rides?


Yep.


----------

